# Where do young people live in Dubai?



## Antoniy (Aug 3, 2011)

Where do people about 20-25 live in Dubai? I am 22 and I am looking for a place with fun, young not married people to be around!


----------



## Antoniy (Aug 3, 2011)

*20-25 young people!*

I've been living in Dubai now a couple of months. I made a lot of friends but most of them are above 28 and not that I am judging by age but I do miss people that have just graduated from university and have a certain mindset. 

I thought, maybe we could do some stuff together (football, go for drinks, to cafés, etc.).

Anyone up for it?


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Everywhere? I'm 26 and live with people from 21-30's guys and girls and were in JBR but know plenty in Marina, Tecom, DIFC.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you saying people older than 25 are not fun? 

I'm 28 and planning to be based in a house share full of fun, sociable expats. That is assuming I'm not too old


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

You have a duplication of the same thread ,dude


----------



## Antoniy (Aug 3, 2011)

gemsy62 said:


> Are you saying people older than 25 are not fun?
> 
> I'm 28 and planning to be based in a house share full of fun, sociable expats. That is assuming I'm not too old


I didn't say that  ... I am looking for a place in the Marina...where r u looking for a house ?


----------



## Antoniy (Aug 3, 2011)

tnx :


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to be in the marina too, I'll be working near the airport but happy to commute as I'd much rather spend my weekends in the marina area


----------



## ldn (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, 

I'm 22 and have been offered a couple jobs out here. My parents already live out here so I'm all set for living. They have been here a couple years now n I know that there are some good places in the Marina for around 80,000 dhs per year in the marina area..... 

Anyway on to my point, only reason I'm thinking I might not take the jobs is as I would want to find some decent drinking buddies!! so how have you guys found meeting people our age/upwards who have the youth mentality of wanting to go out every weekend?! My best mate back in the UK is almost 30 but acts as if he's 18 so I'm not really fussed about age but are there places single people go out that are like bars back home? Obviously I have been out here loads when I've been out here but it's usually the touristy places and I want to find some decent mates to go to places where the expats go!! 

Let me know if you know of anything!!

if you are looking for places to live check out dubizzle. It's a website that lists classifieds. But check to make sure everything is above board on the rental front n it comes from a decent agent etc.....


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

FYI, the city is crawling with EK crew who live all over the city (and who tend to be in their mostly 20s and 30s). Just keep in mind most young people will be living in flats, not villas. So just avoid those areas and you'll be fine


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Jinx said:


> FYI, the city is crawling with EK crew who live all over the city (and who tend to be in their mostly 20s and 30s). Just keep in mind most young people will be living in flats, not villas. So just avoid those areas and you'll be fine


yep .... been seeing EK & Etihad crew several times ..... EK guys live near my building


----------



## dan1703 (Feb 20, 2012)

The busiest spot has to be JBR/Marina as previously mentioned. The beach, the walk etc are there, which seems to be a big pull for most people young peeps.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

ibkiss said:


> yep .... been seeing EK & Etihad crew several times ..... EK guys live near my building


I'm sure you haven't seen any Etihad crew in Dubai.. we'd go at 'em like the Sharks and the Jets


----------



## g.aus (Feb 22, 2012)

im in dubai for a week or two for work.. before london and i dont know anyone! if anyone wants to chill with normal 21 year old guy from aus hit me up!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Jinx said:


> I'm sure you haven't seen any Etihad crew in Dubai.. we'd go at 'em like the Sharks and the Jets


They were not on duty then ..


----------



## despicablesam (Jan 4, 2012)

I am 22 and an Indian. Hit me up if you like to socialize and are in the +/- 5 age band.


----------

